# Протрузия или грыжа L5-S1. Нужна ли блокада?



## Геннадий1990 (9 Апр 2017)

Доброго времени суток, мне 27 лет, вес 82кг, 2 года назад заболела спина(быстро уставал, мышцы были натянуты как струна) работаю на заводе, работа в статической позе постоянно 8 часов стою на ногах, позже появилась боль в районе крестца ближе к промежности, давящая ноющая боль, которая проходила после того как денек отлежишься, особого внимания не обратил работал дальше, после боль становилась все сильнее и сильнее начала неметь левая нога, но после длительного отдыха все проходило, пошел к неврологам мидокалмы, диклоберды и мази - все проходит, но после пребывания на ногах час и меньше все возвращается по новой, чем больше стою тем сильнее боль, начал делать гимнастику каждое утро, перешел на более легкую работу тяжести более 15 кг не поднимаю, есть возможность присесть в период смены, но домой прихожу никакой боль изматывает - не выдерживаю смену, также езда в машине более часа за рулем -опять боль, выхожу разминаюсь, стараюсь не сидеть на месте. Поехал к неврологу очень хвалят его блокады, посмотрел мое мрт и говорит у тебя все хорошо я не знаю  что у тебя болит, но блокаду сделать предложил, я пока отказался. Одновременно появились проблемы с коленями начали болеть после длительной ходьбы, пребывания на ногах....проходит на пару месяцев после уколов Дона и все по новой......(  Подскажите пож-та нужно ли делать блокаду не повредит лии она??? чтобы избавиться от боли и полноценно работать, потому что когда я дома или в отпуске, вообще когда захотел присел, прилег то терпть можно, как только в одной позе более 30минут и часа опять нарастающая боль. Левая нога мышцыы как будто натянуты, рефлекс в правой ноге снижен. могут ли быть из-за этого проблемы с коленями? слышен отчетливый хруст в них.


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2017)

@Геннадий1990, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Геннадий1990 (9 Апр 2017)

Снимки мрт

             

             

Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, медианное заднее выпячивание л5с1


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Апр 2017)

Блокады не нужны. Дона бесполезна. 
Желательно выполнить рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и ЭНМГ левой ноги, после чего обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит правильный диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение.


----------



## Геннадий1990 (10 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо большое за ответ, подскажите а на снимках есть грыжа или нет??? Я когда последний раз ездил к хваленому профессору он сказал что грыжи у тебя нет, проблема в другом, но предложил блокаду....могут ли из-за проблем в спине начаться проблемы с коленями?


----------

